# Axis 2.0 Wheelset...Any good?



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I am finishing the parts on a new steel bike build. It is an 11 speed. I need wheels still and was looking at Campy Khamsins or Fulcrum 7's.
I just spotted a set of Axis 2.0's that are slightly used and came off a Specialized Roubaix 11 speed. The owner is asking $125, which I think is too high. I get can get the Khamsins for $105 new and the Fulcrums for around $140 new.
I don't know anything about the Axis other than it is Specialzed's brand. If I could pick up those rims for $75 would they be just as good as the Khamsins or Fulcrum 7's? I know that in this price range "good" is a relative term. Either way, they are local and it would be easy.
Thoughts?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Fulcrum 7 from the three choices is the best choice IMO.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Look up what spare parts cost....then go and consider some handbuilts.

When you break an NDS spoke, and to replace it you have to order a "kit" that only includes one NDS spoke (the most common ones to break) and costs $50USD to boot (and includes multiples of everything else)....the economics of it suddenly looks as bad as it is.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> Fulcrum 7 from the three choices is the best choice IMO.


All things equal, it would be the Fulcrum in my book as well.
Fulcrum= $140
Khamsins=$107
Axis 2.0= $75

They are going on a 2nd bike so weight is not that important. Staying budget is though. I overspent on the frame and by going with Ultegra 6800. Thus, something had to go. Also, I wanted to get a Brooks Saddle. Keeping that info in mind, are the Fulcrum 7's worth paying roughly double that of the Axis 2.0?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> All things equal, it would be the Fulcrum in my book as well.
> Fulcrum= $140
> Khamsins=$107
> Axis 2.0= $75
> ...


To me they are. You get a lot of wheel for $140 and your money's worth for the Axis. Google both.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> To me they are. You get a lot of wheel for $140 and your money's worth for the Axis. Google both.


I offered the guy $65 and we ended up settling on $75. I would have rather had the Fulcrums or Khamsins but for the price it was too hard to pass up. Down the road I may change them out to something better but for now they fit the bill and help me stay under budget.


----------



## todokaima (Jul 29, 2021)

Shuffleman said:


> I offered the guy $65 and we ended up settling on $75. I would have rather had the Fulcrums or Khamsins but for the price it was too hard to pass up. Down the road I may change them out to something better but for now they fit the bill and help me stay under budget.


i am at a very simular situation, can you update on the wheelset's performance?


----------

